# Drylok/Monster Mud Question



## Phil Flanagan (Aug 2, 2014)

Sorry if this is something that has been discussed before. Tried searching the forums, but no joy in reaching a solid "yay" or "nay".

I see a lot of people use Monster Mud to build up their props and then seal afterwards with Drylok. I'm wondering, would it work to mix latex drylok sealer directly in with the joint compound to make a Monster Mud formula that also seals your project? In an attempt to save even more time, here's my plan: 1 gallon of latex paint + 1 gallon of Drylok latex sealer + 4 gallons all-purpose joint compound = textured/painted/sealed project. Will this recipe work or am I just better off mixing the paint and joint compound, then sealing with drylok afterwards?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cbhaunt (Nov 20, 2011)

Have not used MM yet for any of my creations, but I would be interested in this answer as well. 

Good Question! and thx for the formula, if it works. Do keep us posted with success or not ... 

cbhaunt


----------



## The_Caretaker (Sep 13, 2006)

I doubt that would provide an adequate seal since it would be diluted with the joint compound, you will still need to coat to seal


----------



## Sinister Sid (Oct 6, 2009)

I think it would be a waste of sealer. I think the sealer would be better applied afterward. You should get much better coverage sealing afterward. Mixing the sealer directly with the joint compound and paint might also dilute the mixture too much to get a good consistent working medium. It might come out to thin and be more likely to crack once dry? But you never know until you try? I would make a very small batch and test it before making a large batch.


----------



## cbhaunt (Nov 20, 2011)

Not to hijack this thread but since a formula was listed with the sealer, what formula would be used for MM ? Then applying sealer afterwards.


----------



## Phil Flanagan (Aug 2, 2014)

cbhaunt said:


> Not to hijack this thread but since a formula was listed with the sealer, what formula would be used for MM ? Then applying sealer afterwards.


I went with the recommendation to NOT mix in the drylok to the monster mud. The recipe I ended up using was simply 1 gallon of latex paint mixed in 5 gallons of all-purpose joint compound. Any more than 1 gallon of paint would make it too soupy, IMHO.


----------

